# Eclipse macht seltsame Probleme (OpenSuse)



## Henry939 (8. Mai 2017)

Leider bietet OpenSuse Eclipse aus mir vollkommen unverständlichen Gründen nicht von vornherein in Yast an, weswegen ich eclipse über diesen ominösen "eclipse installer by oomph" herunterladen und installieren mußte. Entprechende Einträge im Startmenü wurden natürlich auch nicht angelegt. Aber das eigentliche Problem ist folgendes. Wenn ich ein Java-Projekt anlege, legt er alle entsprechenden Ordner korrekt an. Allerdings startet er dann nicht wie eigentlich erwartet das Projekt. Auch der Versuch das Projekt über "Open Project" zu öffnen scheitert. Er geht einfach immer tiefer in die Ordnerstruktur die ich versuche zu öffnen und tut nichts. Was bitteschön soll das? Hatte einer ähnliche Probleme? Ich scheine natürlich wie immer der einzige mit diesem Problem zu sein, weswegen ich im weltweiten Internet auch nichts finde.

Ich würde für alle aufschlußreichen Antworten herzlichst danken!


----------



## Thallius (8. Mai 2017)

Wie soll er denn ein neu angelegtes leeres Projekt starten?


----------



## Henry939 (8. Mai 2017)

Ich meinte öffnen und nicht starten, hat sich jetzt aber erledigt, ich hatte nicht die richtige Ansicht offen oder sowas.


----------

